# Any Cubers in Regina, Saskatchewan?



## KrisM (Mar 22, 2013)

I was browsing about the forums and have seen several people from Canada, but I was wondering if anyone here is from Regina. I have yet to actually meet another "speedcuber", as it isn't exactly a common hobby, and I have never been to a competition.

It would be awesome if someone was from where I live so we could literally just cube once in a while, race, and talk face-to-face about this stuff, cause I kinda feel like I'm the only one in the whole province of Saskatchewan that does this, haha.


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Dec 24, 2014)

I know this is an old thread. But I couldn't find another thread along these lines. I was born in Regina, but now I live about 40 minutes outside of regina.


----------



## Hyperbannanas (Apr 25, 2019)

I am but wow I’m so old


----------



## JDCubes (Apr 2, 2022)

Just seeing if there are any cubers here or around the area, haven't met anyone yet.


----------



## ElementalCubing (Apr 3, 2022)

I am from Regina, I average about 13 seconds on 3x3


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (Apr 8, 2022)

I do too. Anyone have any info on this? Saw it a while back but it's not on saskjobs anymore. In the full description it said they would run competitions and other cube activities.


----------



## ElementalCubing (Apr 8, 2022)

I was trying to find something about it too. I couldn't find a thing about it on the internet. Kinda tempted to just call the company to get some more info


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah thats probably our only option at this point. It looks like they own the Vic square mall and a couple other things. 

Seems weird that they would want to open something like this in Regina though, especially since we've never had any cubing events before.


----------

